

Show HN: This is why I built my startup - kappaknight

After a sprint towards MVP, we are about to launch what I hope is our most successful project yet. This is what motivated me.<p>http://blog.thevideosdb.com/how-thevideosdb-came-to-be/<p>What motivates you?
======
codeonfire
What motivates me? The idea that most employee type jobs are working for
unintelligent people who smugly feel they have accomplished something because
they based they career around exploiting developers, artists, writers, etc.
I've met hundreds of people like this, people who freely admit they planned
their entire college experience to get into a management role as soon as
possible so they could loaf and be non-contributors. These people are often
paid more, get budget control and people's salaries and jobs to control, and
yet they have done nothing with their careers. I'm talking about extremely
dumb people who reverted back to grade school level behavior after college.
They don't DO anything except maneuver violently to capitalize on and take
credit for other's successes and hard work. They do this like their life
depends on it because it does.

When you read about how there is a developer shortage or that 75% of
developers leave the field after some age, it is because they are simply
asking this corporate environment full of people who can't find anyone new to
exploit. Most people in tech at some point realize that they are being
exploited by people that faked their way through the hard technical part of a
tech career and find something else to do. There are people out there who
truly walked the walk, but they are few. If you are working at a place long
term you should ask yourself what the hell you're doing there.

------
alexobenauer
Try just posting the link next time! Text posts are actually buried faster
than links.

~~~
kappaknight
Is there a way I can post a link and have the headline say Show HN?

------
steventruong
Been an entrepreneur since I was a kid, long before I even knew the word
existed or what the meaning meant. It wasn't a matter of motivation. Its
naturally who I am. Never stopped doing business related stuff and probably
never will. Don't need motivation for that.

